# Free Oysters tonight, and Great Night for me!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wednesday is here again, great cheap fun night on Pcola Beach. $1 fish tacos at Hemmingways on the boardwalk, then just talked to Loup Garou and he said they got free oysters and the tent is up and propane heaters good to go at Lattitudes behind the Hilton.

We'll be at Hemmingways around 6pm, and headin over to Lattitudes around 7pm.

And it's even a better night for me, Jackie switched her schedule and got Wednesday nights off so she can join us from now on! Sweeeeet!

Hope to see you guys up there!:thumbup:


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys are killing me!!!! :bangin:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll see ya there.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

SWEET..... im working tonight or I'd be there.... see ya guys soon..


----------

